# Marijuana



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Majarina*

According to this book:
http://books.google.com/books?id=_a...=onepage&q=marijuana pollination wind&f=false

marijuana is wind pollinated. No honeybees involved.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Majarina*

and its better if it doesn't get pollinated, seeds are frowned upon, and potency drops some. it's close relative hemp grows in all the ditches in the midwest and i've not heard of any problems. if you put it in your smoker you'd see some effects.


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Majarina*



justin said:


> and its better if it doesn't get pollinated, seeds are frowned upon, and potency drops some. it's close relative hemp grows in all the ditches in the midwest and i've not heard of any problems. if you put it in your smoker you'd see some effects.


In my younger days we used to put in in a smoker. :shhhh:


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Majarina*

It kills brain cells, or so they used to say, does it kill mites?


----------



## Huntingstoneboy (Feb 10, 2013)

It will give them the munchies, and they will consume all their stores before winter!


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Majarina*

All it would do is make the bees lazy, build peace symbol shaped cells and consume higher than normal amounts of honey/pollen which in the end would starve them.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Majarina*



Saltybee said:


> It kills brain cells, or so they used to say, does it kill mites?


I fear that enough of it will give you a serious mite infestation that will have you scratching yourself to death.
I don't think anyone should count on making any money pollinating vast ganja fields anytime soon....


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Majarina*

hahahahahahahaha best thread EVER ! well...it will be once more people chime in im sure. i think if they pollinate enough of it..the bees might wake up,realize that the man is trying to keep them down by poisoning their food and trying to use prohibition tactics that have never worked. not that im keen on this particular subject or anything hahahaha.btw,they would never get glaucoma


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Majarina*



tommysnare said:


> hahahaha.btw,they would never get glaucoma


Oh no, now I need to know if bees can get glaucoma!
How many crops need bees for pollination?
Not far from me are lots and lots of peaches but I get conflicting reports on the need or lack
thereof of bees for peaches.....


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Majarina*



dadandsonsbees said:


> In my younger days we used to put in in a smoker. :shhhh:


WOW Ok now I know what I'll do with mine:}


----------

